
Was Darwin Wrong? - headalgorithm
https://blogs.scientificamerican.com/cross-check/was-darwin-wrong/
======
eesmith
> To answer the question posed in my headline: Nah. Far from being wrong,
> Darwin is as right as ever when it comes to his big idea, natural selection.

Background: this is part of the continuing discussion around horizontal gene
transfer and the click-bait (IMO) title “Darwin Was Wrong” that New Scientist
used in 2009.

